# Augstspriegums un elektrostatika >  Kur nopirkt HV augstsprieguma vadus?

## parols

kur var nopirkt vadus kuru izolaacija tureetu HV (kas naak aaraa no SSTC) ?
nekur nevaru atrast, vnk. droshiibai.

----------


## abergs

Painteresējies autoservisos - sveču vadus

----------


## defs

Ja nevajag garus,tad var apgraizīt tv rindu trafus.

----------


## parols

vajag sameeraa garus, un nav taadu trafu ko apgraiziit , meegjinaashu ar aizdedzes vadiem , ievilktiem gumijas sljaukaa, tk ceru ka tie vadi daudz nemaksaas, taa jau stieples prieksh teslas  daudz maksaas

----------


## next

Man domaat vareetu vairaakus dazhaadu izmeeru kembrikus vienu otraa ievilkt.

----------


## juris90

> kur var nopirkt vadus kuru izolaacija tureetu HV (kas naak aaraa no SSTC) ?
> nekur nevaru atrast, vnk. droshiibai.


 man ir hv vadi bet vinji nau parak gari. agrak bija pieslegti neona trafam. iekša alvotas mikstas dratinjas a izolacija kadus 3mm. zila un balta krasa.

----------


## guguce

Aizdedzes sveču vadus mūsdienās netaisa kā vadus (citos iekšā ir spirāle, 
citos kaut kā savādāk). Tas ir domāts radiotraucējumu samazināšanai. 
Dažiem tumsā var redzēt kā augstspriegums ''skrien'', 
tapēc elektrotehnikā tādi neder.

----------


## CD4013

Risinājums: PSRS laikā ražotie AF kabeļi РК-75 melnais kas parasti bij lidz teļukam no "kopējās antenas" nu lielu jaudu caur ~0.8mm neizpūtīsi toties izolācija derēs točna + ekranēts vari iezemēt samazināt EMP esmu pat 30kV caulaidis un turēja labi 5m gari savienojuma vadi

----------

